# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الفايز نقل رسالة من الملك الى الصباح

## الحصن نيوز

نقل رئيس مجلس النواب فيصل عاكف الفايز رسالة خطية من جلالة الملك عبدالله  الثاني الى اخيه سمو امير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح الاحمد الجابر الصباح.
 وتضمنت الرسالة التي تسلمها سمو امير دولة الكويت خلال استقباله للفايز  الاحد في قصر السيف بحضور ولي العهد الكويتي سمو الشيخ نواف الاحمد الجابر  الصباح ورئيس مجلس الامة الكويتي جاسم محمد الخرافي التاكيد على العلاقات  الاخوية الطيبة التي تربط البلدين والشعبين الشقيقين وسبل تعزيز مسيرة  التعاون بينهما في المجالات كافة.
 واكد الفايز خلال اللقاء على اهتمام الاردن بالحفاظ على وتيرة التطور  المستمر في العلاقة بين البلدين الشقيقين لا سيما في المجالات الاقتصادية  التي اثبت الجانبان من خلالها القدرة على خلق نموذج عربي يحتذى للتعاون  التنموي والاستثماري .
 واستعرض الفايز  <div style="text-align: right;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

